# Espro tamper has lost its click



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey.. Has anyone ever fixed a broken espro tamper? I would like to try and mend mine. It still has the pressure feel but no longer clicks. Thanks


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I did exchange emails with Espro re a larger base plate and they assured me it was not possible to do at home. From that I concluded that they were a sealed unit with no maintenance.

Give it a WD40 squirt ?

Ian


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

How long have you had it? They are supposedly built to last. At the price they should be. Got mine in June last year, so well within the warranty period, but in any case I would have something to say if it packed up even after 2 years. I doesn't get much hammer. 3 times a day max every day. I am gentle with it as well as it is a precision piece of kit.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> I did exchange emails with Espro re a larger base plate and they assured me it was not possible to do at home. From that I concluded that they were a sealed unit with no maintenance. Give it a WD40 squirt ? Ian


Doesn't sound promising that it is fixable... I'll try wd40 but not very hopeful!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

\ said:


> How long have you had it? They are supposedly built to last. At the price they should be. Got mine in June last year' date=' so well within the warranty period, but in any case I would have something to say if it packed up even after 2 years. I doesn't get much hammer. 3 times a day max every day. I am gentle with it as well as it is a precision piece of kit.[/quote']
> 
> Good point... I'll email the place I got it from and see what they say... I'll report back....


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think they are end-user fixable.... I had to send mine back to Canada to have it fixed (not cheap!) when I dropped it - which caused it to stop clicking. Whilst I'm on the subject - for any other owners: DO NOT DROP AN ESPRO TAMPER ON TO A HARD SURFACE - IT WILL PROBABLY BREAK IT!

I get the impression that there could well be something underneath the espro logo on top of the handle - but have never removed it. Whether that will get you very far, other than an Espro tamper without a logo - I have no idea - there may be nothing at all under it! There is probably some form of spring-loaded pin inside, that once locked in place can only be removed by destroying it.

Damn annoying though, I'll say - and if you do find a way to open them up then post on here - as there are many many people who would like to know!


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Did you try turning it off and on again........?










(I'll get my coat)


----------

